# freestyle thread



## tytheguy111 (Feb 11, 2014)

This thread is for freestyle raping and cipher your rhyme doesn't even have to make sense just let loose


----------



## frizzlegooch (Feb 11, 2014)

ty the guy aint fly, i let paint spry,
i crack another safe, why?
cuz most of my brothers aids climbed,
plus the government aint coverin the buds, our sustanence,
gotta isolate the substat-ence,
plus i live a life that is mostly concerned with danger,
punkin a stranger,
if i was paid id kill christ in his manger


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 11, 2014)

Lighter won't work 
And its pissing me off like miley trying to twerk
ate a curb came up and started to smoke some mean herb while laying down mean verbs sat down on cold earth and all I have to say for it is you better learn first before I burn up your whole church stand back and start to chirp more words


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2014)

Fuck with me ill cut u deep..smash yo dome till you fall asleep. ..creep in silence like a ninja //mobbing with a Nina taking out all you niggas. Fat stacks I be sitting on em . some say they got bomb ganja . but mine be shitting on em...straight ripping on them like hulk Hogans shirt// ill leave yo body in the dirt when I make yo blood squirt.......flirt with yo girl leave her ass up // unsatisfied pussy I never pass up...she's dicked down when I smash up...a period won't stop me hit the sloppy call it ketchup!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 12, 2014)

I fucked a bitch and ripped off her zipper turns out shes a mother fucking hipster but I didn't care when she got them lips down on my dick yeah iam sick and I look like I ate to many twix but iam the originator of I DONT GIVE A SHIT so shut yo trick before I throw you in a mosh pit and watch yo ass get tripped and yo dead body left in a ditch in the middle of the sticks


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sway was like nigga can't even rap *face palm*


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 12, 2014)

I seen him grinning like that


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 13, 2014)

im on the rise like dough yo
fo yo info
this beats got my head bouncing 
like a fucking yoyo
middle finger to the popo
eyes red from the blunt smoke


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 13, 2014)

im a cannibal animal just like Hannibal
spitting fire coz my flows fucking flammable 
inextinguishable, oh
but distinguishable from this shit rabble
your bitch thinks im bang-able, so laughable
capable of incredible lyrical miracles 
your just unintentionally satirical 
step to me, 
we'll definitely get physical
ill leave you frozen like a icicle
ive clowned you, 
so hop on your unicycle
or ill hound you

to kill ive got the license well, hell 
ill just say that you fell.
and you sure wont get a proper burial 
your organs, mine to sell as well
to fund my insatiable use of L
the mental revelations, so spiritual 
the cerebral palpitations, just feel so swell
and with the peak, the waves just swell

edit: so high right now lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 13, 2014)

DAMN well shit that was badass

But iam a fatass and ill knock you into a wall of glass and watch you fall back as you slowly split in half as I smoke a pound of grass telling punk bitchs to get back before I start singing blue grass iam starting shit as I get yo girls ass to clap on my big ass cock speaking of which have you ever killed a man with a sock well I haven't but ive choked a chicken with one


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sicker than the morning after liquor if you diss me ill show up to your house and bang you on the head with your clicker kick your ugly bitch like varsity football kicker if you want to bicker then we can see who can throw punchs quicker and we'll see who will get the last snicker cuz I'm distorting the silver screen flick with my 14 inch dick bitch lets see who can understand this shit


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2014)

phyxel said:


> Nigga Nigga Nigga yea Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Wee blazin Nigga Nigga NiggaNigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Champagne and Bitchz Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga



0.o that was amazing


----------



## TheSnake (Feb 18, 2014)

You're rhymes are so abominable, the plot i got is so diabolical, it stands hair on edge by the follicle. 
like a toothless slut suckin dick for the ice, just remember your the goat Satan's going to sacrifice.
It's got no edge, or no end in sight, I cant even fuckin' sleep at night. 
dreams of homicide n dismemberment dance in my head, takin over like the plague hunger for death don't dissipate till it's fed. 
crime used to do it the adrenaline monster, but it grows n grows till nothin but violence is what you foster.
live life dreamin of death, ill be one motherfucker that you really regret, coming at you with a lit cigarette, burning holes in your soul, just to cash a fuckin check.
if my rhymes are fuckin garbage, let it be like the beatles, either way im coming at you like a junkie, tryin to stab you with needles.
my thought running wild rabid n sick, like jason vorheese with aids stabbin you wit his dick.
ok fuck this now im done, escaping easily like a convict wit a gun


haha, fun thread


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2014)

Pretty good ,


Iam crushing souls like the hoes that works at dominoes running around with cocaine in my nose I have a way more scarier plot smoking 10 pounds of pot pissing on weed farmer's crop and with my glock I can get punk bitchies to stop running around snitching I am not afraid to dis any mother fucker that's twitching when I fucked your mom up the ass I told her to quit bitching its only my dick and I'll be done in a minute iam I done yet?? NO iam going to keep rhyming until I can't type no mo and your skills are worse then Ryan and macklemore's I hope you bend over and get fucked by a giant hung horse cuz iam knocking down your mother fucking door and you dont even know what I have in store for this thread but yo your rhymes are as stale as month old bread 

I changed up the rhyming lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay
Doggy Dogg's in the motherfuckin house
Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay
Roll it up in the motherfuckin house
Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay
The sounds of the bong brings me to another day
Play with my bone, would ya Timmy
It seems like you're good for makin jokes about your jimmy
But here's a jimmy joke about your mama that you might not like
I heard she was the 'Frisco dyke
But fuck your mama, I'm talkin about you and me
Toe to toe, Tim M-U-T
Your bark was loud, but your bite wasn't vicious
And them rhymes you were kickin were quite bootylicious
You get with Doggy Dogg oh is he crazy?
With ya mama and your daddy hollin' Bay-Bee
So won't they let you know
That if you fuck with Dre nigga you're fuckin wit Death Row
And I ain't even slangin them thangs
I'm hollin' one-eight-seven with my dick in yo mouth, beeyatch


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow snoop dog and dre lol but ill respond 


Iam getting sicker then flava flavs ticker 
Cuz the last man that fucked with me ended up with more holes than a brony wearing a my little pony sticker in prison iam spiting more disses than a disgruntled mister holding a fister up chasing niggers down the street trying to get at that dark meat oh and one more thing tell your mom to get tested cuz my dick is starting to burn when I pee
Do you see? Iam mother fucking crazy and I don't know how to come down of this PCP iam taking off my clothes and sticking my dick into the next thing that I see


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2014)

Freestyle raping? Awesome! More like freestyle spelling and grammar!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2014)

Smoke weed like I smoke the opposition //eating mic's like a piece of fried chicken//so listen ,as I flow threw this muthafucker//leaving shabby niggas in a dumpster//call me the garbage man....but I dont collect I leave body's in garbage cans//u like weed I got many strains//if I aim my thing my bullet claim yo brain...connected like a train, so dont play no game.....back the fuck up im about to get rachet //beat a busta dead with a hatchet.cant lock my style down cant latch it rob you with a Thompson ...its magic..so eat my fucken Johnson. .


----------



## InstantCoffee (Feb 25, 2014)

yo yo uh huh uh huh I'm the boss foo, I'm the boss foo, I thought you already knew, I'm the boss foo, I make the green mane, I'm really mean mane, I make 140 a month ebt, what you know bout me, I'm from the hood, I got morning wood, I like the good, okay thaz all I got


----------



## Rawrb (Mar 4, 2014)

well see now
i'm a killer
a real blood spiller
G to the O to the D to the zilla
slap you in the face 
not supportive like a pillar
genuine grave filler
distinguished whiskey swiller
me vs you
that's a grizzly to a chinchilla
you a bitch, no balls
that's why your voice shriller
But i'm not real like mac miller


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;eFQcyAHCT9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFQcyAHCT9s[/video]


----------



## Rawrb (Mar 5, 2014)

Dfafd!!!.....


----------



## iTrakRastaFred (Mar 6, 2014)

People Under The Stairs (O.S.T.)
Ain't A Damn Thing Changed [Explicit] Nice And Smooth
Road To Zion [feat. Nas] Damian Marley


----------



## Rawrb (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## LJ6 (Mar 7, 2014)

Took one look through this thread, you cats needta keep tokin
Now ima blow it, up, like the word after rollit 
so just keep scrollin cause, what im unfoldin 
will crawl in to your centrifuge and start erodin 
devoted to this rap craft, no gats blast, but you can get capped fast with obscenities 
im deadely to a melody severing your extremities 
like 70 bars left in me, your lines were mostly entity scripted with no complexity 
i travel stars while remote viewin my enemies 
while you sat in bars and tried hard to drown ya own memories 
i pluck guitars, smoke cigars and disregard integrity malignantly 
got a stomach for rappers i, eat em voraciously


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lol been away for a while but okay let me flow


At school never did much but skip and dip skoal and stay cool and watch nice asses in yoga pants walk by like fosho Y'all hoes know iam starring at that nice thing in thight clothes smoking bowls in gym 1 st block and 2nd playing with tools in the ag shop 3rd sleeping to death in history watching pointless show and never showed up at 4th


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 7, 2014)

And I'll freestyle again cuz iam creative as fuck


Never grew up with a gat in my waist and if I did then I whould be a disgrace to the white race and btw did you see your wifes face when I fucked her at my place and put it on pronhub?

Iam going to deface every mc in the rap foot race so y'all mother fuckers better make haste because my rhymes are powerful enough to beat up your whole cipher crew and put all of y'all into a neck brace so just please allow me to blow up into space


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2014)

Actually I should get my younger brother to do a freestyle video lol he's 15 but he's pretty good even tho he has to take a long ass time to get some lyrics but when he has a good flow going he's amazing even tho he's a little bitch


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 15, 2014)

Aye yo, your bitch is like Phil Collins she can feel it cuming 
Aye yo I'm surround by rednecks in dodge Cummings with raisers 
Girls say my flow is stunning 
But they won't when I start gunning them down 



I grew up seeing my older brother 
Running from the police so what the hell am I supposed to be when I turn 23?? A convicted felon that wishes he could just have a family of 3 so what's to see 
hell my life Seems like a rough sea with ups and downs and I don't mean to write cheesy rhymes but shit it saves time so I'll write them to the end of it 



I keep trying to freestyle my problems away like it gonna help my ways the only thing that makes me sane is Mary jane and I feel like thats vary lame but I don't want to end up like kurt with a 12 ga slug sized hole in my brain 


Theres 3 freestyle verses




I put 4 instead of 3


----------



## LJ6 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think you forgot to add cobain on that last one haha. 
*
i tip the scales on the frail side, never counted jail time 
never spit a stale rhyme prevail through a viel, thats marketed as air time
mind lathargic but define the hardest power from implied departments 
streamline the comparments i need mine so ink the parchment 
till the stinks departing the brink escarpment, departing to barking orders from the seargent 
starch my clothes too many bodies turned to bones, by the marksmen 
young gotti with the gonads of oxes, theres nobody thats got control of my neurotics 
decoding robotic, beeps and boops must be psychotic but spit dichotic dictims 
with a symbiotic conflictions, you wonder why like yttrium 
i got the illest tongue elements of spllin blood veterens and nubians all get hit with missle scuds 

Just a little snippet from what i wrote this morning *


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah I did lol and thats pretty good what you just wrote I think I might make a mixtape just because iam board and all I do is smoke weed and weld


----------



## LJ6 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ya i was thinking about doing a couple of those, but if i did they would all be from like one producer. Like the first one i wanted to do was all 9th wonder beats, and i still gotta couple of those tracks wrote on my computer. The only thing im kinda iffy about on is how much money it takes to make some quality sounds. I think its like 50 bucks just to record at some place around where i live, which isnt bad at all but still really expensive for not knowing if any of them even have experience in hip hop music. And the only reason i even started writing was because all the kids that "rap" and record it around my area are complete trash and everyone wonders why we dont have a local music scene. "Nobody with talent, and no originality/ everyones talkin bout swag and thats sad to me, cause i had swag when they called it personality"-Prince ea


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 17, 2014)

LJ6 said:


> Ya i was thinking about a couple of those, but if i did they would all be from like one producer. Like the first one i wanted to do was all 9th wonder beats, and i still gotta couple of those tracks wrote on my computer. The only thing im kinda iffy about on is how much money it takes to make some quality sounds. I think its like 50 bucks just to record at some place around where i live, which isnt bad at all but still really expensive for not knowing if any of them even have experience in hip hop music. And the only reason i even started writing was because all the kids that "rap" and record it around my area are complete trash and everyone wonders why we dont have a local music scene. "Nobody with talent, and no originality/ everyones talkin bout swag and thats sad to me, cause i had swag when they called it personality"-Prince ea



Well if you have a mac then use garage band If you don't then try out the recording studio or if your passionate about it then make your own studio


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 27, 2014)

this is dope [video=youtube;9slzkhxKvjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9slzkhxKvjY[/video]


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 30, 2014)

That was dope lol but I think I whould have kept that swishersweet lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yo your not close to the edge bitch you already fallen off piss me off once ill burn up your whole entire apartment dog piss me off another time ill start onther holocaust but all in all iam a nice guy stabbing at you with a nice knife screaming hey we don't have to fight and yeah I killed bill nye the science guy but fuck he explained to me why there's a day and night


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 13, 2014)

Blow me dry...die bitch die.fyi murder was the case...beats get killed with machetes to the face..blasting to the bass....moving threw the shadows...up shit creek without no paddles...I dont give a fuck.....i dont give a fuck!on to the n3xt phase im in her tak3 some x rays ...driving while im texting dam im such a pro..when it comes to the clit..i love me a wet ho...asshole nympho.poping like a pimple...i keep my shit simple but yet complex.i stop time rhyme with mind i mov3 objects..


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 14, 2014)

Diping and sipping on some moonshine feeling like iam tipping iam gonna change the meaning of nipping the problem in the bud smoking some of that jack the ripper as I sit down letting my girl pulling down my zipper tokeing on a Swisher



Iam punching swag fags in there faggot ass backwards caps iam going out like Walter white cuz iam breaking bad 

Idk just wrote that on here lol its something tho


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 15, 2014)

Split compitition like division...invision a world with no decision .....all religion.. ...devour the opposition like homemade food from moms kitchen..pants sagging gun clanking now moms trippin...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 21, 2014)

Too close for comfort, I be raiding the food cupboard,
and iam overcome by fake rappers talking about toteing guns but what they really need is to toke on some our country is overrun by hipsters who try to sell to some and I'll never run from stuff I have already done


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 27, 2014)

Punk niggas be worse then the la clippers 
And I'll make them hurt worse then when you caught your dick up in your zipper 
Girl drink some of this magical roofie elixir 
I be hitting balls like babe ruth 
And iam speaking the truth when I say I'm running you down with my gun carrying troops 
And your girl be having a droopy eyelid when I cummed away my last migraine
So say hi to that train 
Thats gonna run you down till your insane because ,
thats the level of my rhymes I be spitting


----------



## LJ6 (Apr 27, 2014)

...Splitting spines with sixty shots, shot from sixty glocks in a 60s chopped box'll have your mind spinning 
mind tripping on a line, distilling thoughts deadly to cops with plots of resisting the thoughts of the masses 
thats still existing, a white jesus dying on the cross from MY sinning, shit
i wouldnt believe that, if my mind went missing


----------



## KLITE (May 3, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (May 3, 2014)

KLITE said:


>



Lmao


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 3, 2014)

Give it to Roll It Up who teaches you how to grow the ganj up and then toke on some were you can always have fun but watch out for them niggas on there who tote guns and the site used to not run but then we upgraded so we can upload our grow and stuff 



Roll It Up later gave tytheguy111 free ak47 seeds for his freestyle ( I whish ) 

thanks roll it up for the free ak seeds that you defiantly are gonna send me lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2014)

I pop niggas like flat tires...I pull triggas like..... FIRE!! // no one higher...spit a rap .while I split a wrap..mr sunshines.... on the grind like a grinder..put some human meat threw it ..that's lunchtime........ Fuck time. Brunch the evil twin of lunch with a deformed head and a hunch... I would love to drink punch while I punch a punk dead....fed led to the head till I seen red ..break bread no I'll take the loaf whole you all ready know ...when I grace you all with my verbal skills. To much exposure to sunshine kills


----------



## mr sunshine (May 24, 2014)

Cane deep in the brain...i smoke but never choke ...i struggle but never broke!!!provoke the opposition ......incomplete is my mission...dick swole!!! so i grab my poll .....im going fishing with my tool ......looking for a bass with a thick round ass!! A low life bitch with no class.... fuck school!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 24, 2014)

Tittys bouncing,, tittys tittys bouncing,,titys bouncing,,, tittys tittys bouncing......(((((thats the first main chorus))))




Bounce them tittys baby make em slap you in the face....bounce em up high tell me how them tittys taste....u a bad bitch that love to ride dick!!!yous a bad bitch thats why you my nigga BITCH......
(THATS THE FIRST RAP)




EH ILL FINISH IT LATER...


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 24, 2014)

Im a spasmatic crack addict with a automatic aimed at your crew I make bitchies say eww cuz I look like a nasty jew and if ur walking down the street and you hear aye you ya better run cuz more than likely I pulled out my gun and there one in the chamber just for you


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 27, 2014)

Just woke up with a woodie and still wearing a hoodie from last night when I got fucked and shit I need some gas for my truck so I can go out and press my luck buying some liquor fun


----------



## Commander Strax (May 27, 2014)

you can not beat the classics

So you think you're bad, with your rap 
Well I'll tell ya pilgrim I started the crap 
When you were in diapers and wetting the sheets 
I was at the Ponderosa rapping to the beat 

Da haahh, da haahh 
Da ha-hahh ha-hahh haahh 

Sure I rustled some cattle and tended the sheep 
But my main concern was rapping to the beat 
I don't bother nobody I'm a real nice guy, kinda 
laid back like a, dead fly 

Da haahh, da haahh 
Da ha-hahh ha-hahh haahh 
Da haahh, da haahh 
Da ha-hahh ha-hahh haahh


----------



## LJ6 (May 27, 2014)

Rap strategist, blame it on my chemical imbalances
blastin gats at kids while liquid lyrics splash the catalyst
with a right and left, i redefine the meaning of pacifist (pass the fist)
the band plays taps whenever i make a massive hit
mastered, infatuating managment from brandishin weapons
that makes ya soldiers steps inadequate, i been the baddest since
contaminents over-flooded the talented
im gunnin more bullets then mothafuckin rich gannon did

how i start the track i wrote this morning. and heres probably my favorite line from it

rhymes primitve, taste the delciousness, i
spit hotter shit then a chick who squirts and has syphilis
gotta flow so dope it counteracts photosynthesis
brought it back to the lab with a mad viciousness


----------

